# Sunburn through plastic windows?



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Can you get sunburnt through double skinned plastic windows?


Have searched the internet but can't find anything of use. Does anyone know of a definitive answer as Mrs Deefordog has had skin cancer in the past and is now wary of sitting in full sun inside the MH.


Thanks all :smile2:.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Found this on a quick search, which may be of some use.

I haven't had a look at the actual link to see if there's more information....

http://www.science.edu.sg/ssc/detailed.jsp?artid=713&type=6&root=4&parent=4&cat=49

"Can you get sunburn through glass or plastics?

When you expose your skin to the ultraviolet (UV) rays of the sun,
your body produces a substance called melanin, which protects the
skin. When your body can't produce enough melanin to counteract the UV
rays absorbed by your skin, a sunburn results.

Ordinary glass or plastic do absorb a large portion of the ultraviolet
rays from the sun. It would therefore take a longer period to get
sunburn."

=========


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes you can get sunburnt through the plastic double glazed windows we have on motorhomes, fortunately it was not too bad, I fell asleep leaning on the window.:frown2::frown2: However you could use the glass covering they use on cars to beat those UV rays.


cabby


----------

